# Trill Script



## d.healey (Oct 23, 2012)

Hello,

I've written a trill function, it basically uses change_tune to alternate the tuning of a note up and down a semitone. The delay timing I'm using is comparable to a real trill but it just sounds synthy. 

I'm wondering if there is a better way to create a trill other than just using change_tune. I was thinking perhaps it's best to alternate the actual samples and tuning at the same time and crossfade between the two notes, but before I try and put this together I thought I'd ask here to see if anyone else had a better way.


----------



## Big Bob (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi David,

Are you familiar with the retrigger feature used with a number of scripts, including WIPS? If you aren't, perhaps you should try one of the scripts that use this feature (with some instrument of interest) and see what you think. The retrigger option (usully in conjunction with a legato implementation of some sort) can provide very realistic and easy-to-play trills.

As to doing it with change_tune in a while loop, I would think that would miss the mark by quite a bit. I think this would be tantamount to synthesizing a simple legato transition with pitch bending (which usually sounds awful). There has to be more 'snap' than you could obtain with the slower-moving bend obtainable with change_tune.

I also think Rob used a short trill with his Alto Sax Demo of WIPS in action.

http://www.bigbobsmusicworld.com/kontakt-scripts/wips (www.bigbobsmusicworld.com/kontakt-scripts/wips)

However, you might want to set up WIPS with an instrument of your own and experiment with the trill feature from your own keyboard to see if this is along the lines you are shooting for. I think that the Uniso-portamento script also has a retrigger option available for you to try.

Rejoice,

Bob


----------



## d.healey (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for the info Bob, I'll look into the retrigger feature


----------



## Rob (Oct 24, 2012)

Big Bob, we will never thank you enough for what you've done!


----------

